# girlfriends who hunt?



## bitelybowhunter (Mar 28, 2011)

So iv always thought it would be cool to have a girlfriend who hunts, but iv dated alot (way to many) girls who didnt hunt. Does anyone feel that hunting is your time to escape? Anyway im debating on taking my girlfriend hunting this fall. She says she wants to but im at a stand still with the whole idea. So let me know what your opinion is on the subject,


----------



## hunter97 (Jul 27, 2012)

My girlfriend goes with her dad and wants to go with me. I am in the same situation that you are. I think im going to if I get the chance. Reasons.. 1. Spend time with her.. 2. Someone to share the experience with, 3. Someone to keep you company ;p 4. Show her how fun it is so she will understand why you want to go hunting.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

My fiance hunts with me. Sometimes same stand, sometimes separate. The first time she went out, we sat in a double stand and I watched a doe come in. When she noticed it she was so excited that she whispered yes! excitedly and the doe ran off. Still one of my favorite memories with her. I say do it. Even if it is your time to "escape" she still has to sit there quietly so what's the difference. Besides like hunter97 said, you get to share the experiences with her. You also hear alot of people who complain they can't go hunting because their wife/gf would yell at them. Imagine how nice it is when you say you want to take a weekend and go hunting and she gets excited and helps you pack.


----------



## coilguy (Oct 3, 2012)

IMHO anyone who doesn't hunt because their wife or GF will yell at them needs a new wife or GF. Or some nut fertilizer so they can grow a couple.
My wife doesn't really care to hunt with me or at all for that matter, but I would take her if she did. She loves the outdoors, however she would have to be quiet for a pretty long time.
I have taken her for ducks and Pheasant but she just isn't a sit still and don't move or talk kind of gal. 

CG


----------



## whack&stack (Oct 15, 2007)

I like my alone time in the stand.


----------



## wacker stacker (Feb 2, 2006)

My first date [with my wife] was in a double tree with two climbers, and I killed a deer that evening. She started hunting with me and would go alone every now and then. I think it is great and I always pester her to go along. I have been hunting for 28 years and like to bring new folks into the sport as much I like to kill a deer but now that we had our first kids she likes being with him more than in a tree. She says that she will start back in as soon as the kids or maybe a second one day fairly soon will be old enough to go along or old enough to drive he to peace and quiet up a tree! I would consider a spouse who doesn't or hasn't hunt and doesn't have that appreciation for the sport. She always beats my friends on the 3-D course, and that make for good times as well!


----------



## Colberjs (Jul 14, 2013)

I wish my wife would go. It would give me something to do when the deer aren't moving. 









Play cards.....What we're you thinking? Haha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)




----------



## Bow Predator (Oct 19, 2010)

I have been hunting with a couple past girlfriends. I loved going with them, have some good memories. Been single for a while. Ready for a new girl but haven't had luck yet!


----------



## WUAnonymous (Nov 21, 2011)

I asked my girlfriend out in the dove field, her first time to go hunting and she loved it! It's been almost a year and she started shooting shotguns with me a couple weeks ago and she is addicted, even buying her own shels!!! Im proud of her, its pretty amazing. Im confident shes gong t get a bird this year! I also took her deer hunting both rifle and bow and she wants to try both of them out! The only deer i shot last year was the first deer hunt she had ever been on. It's a lot of fun but warning it can be distracting!!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

I wish I could go with my boyfriend :/ His dad wants him to take me and my boyfriend wants to take me but my parents are so strict they probably won't let me!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I wish I could go with my boyfriend :/ His dad wants him to take me and my boyfriend wants to take me but my parents are so strict they probably won't let me!


lol you would go "hunting" we all know what youre doin :wink: JUST KIDDING!


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I wish I could go with my boyfriend :/ His dad wants him to take me and my boyfriend wants to take me but my parents are so strict they probably won't let me!


Your parents are so strict you can't go hunting in general or can't go with him? lol maybe outdoorsman has it right!


----------



## War_Valley_Boy (Sep 19, 2010)

Love that Marla is going to start hunting with me she practiced for two years and this year she finally decided to make a trip with me to the stands she loves shooting target with my sisters sense they dont hunt, but she is actually going to go in the woods so we will see what happens


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> lol you would go "hunting" we all know what youre doin :wink: JUST KIDDING!


Shut up, Ben! Lol


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

jerkeife said:


> Your parents are so strict you can't go hunting in general or can't go with him? lol maybe outdoorsman has it right!


I'm not allowed to go with boys in general... Haha. I can go on dates but I can't go to his house or go hunting with him off our land (where there are NO deer)! Go figure!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Shut up, Ben! Lol





Michaela MMM said:


> I'm not allowed to go with boys in general... Haha. I can go on dates but I can't go to his house or go hunting with him off our land (where there are NO deer)! Go figure!


well me and your parents know what you are up to :wink:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> well me and your parents know what you are up to :wink:


WhatEVER!! You wish you knew ;D


----------



## mizzo29 (Jan 12, 2011)

My girl wants to come but only to watch. I might put a camera in her hands and see how she does.


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I'm not allowed to go with boys in general... Haha. I can go on dates but I can't go to his house or go hunting with him off our land (where there are NO deer)! Go figure!


I am going to guess that you are pretty young then 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> WhatEVER!! You wish you knew ;D


yeah, I think I have a pretty good idea :wink: you horndog! im a saint OBVIOUSLY!



jerkeife said:


> I am going to guess that you are pretty young then
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


youth forum man!


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Shut up, Ben! Lol


Ben she ain't denying it!:lol:


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

arhoythunter said:


> Ben she ain't denying it!:lol:


no, no she isnt! :laugh:


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> no, no she isnt! :laugh:


I have nothing to deny!! I've never hunted with a guy!! Hahaha. Pervs!


----------



## teebo (Jun 30, 2005)

tickled to death here that mine doesn't mind me going and is interested in what i kill and when i will be home, but even more excited she doesn't care a thing about going... works great for me..

teebo


----------



## ghostgoblin22 (May 3, 2013)

I got to my ground blind and tree stands for alone time and peace, bringing my GF would throw me off, I love her to death but I cant have her with me while im in the zone


----------



## sportsman223 (Aug 8, 2013)

I used to be a solo hardcore hunter hardly never missed a day took all my vacation during season, didn't want anyone around liked being by my self. The wife never complained about me being gone all the time. Had two daughters, fast forward 8 years wife and both daughters are now the hardcore hunters all i do is help with setting stands, dragging deer out, and sit with them sometimes to give advice I might get out by myself a couple times a year and I could not be happier was with them all on there first harvests and I would not trade those memories for a world record PY buck 
The memories you will make with them will be way better than any you would make by yourself.


----------



## MattR_WI (Sep 27, 2012)

Bring her along with you and remember.... the new person drags the deer out regardless of who shoots it...lol.


----------



## bishjr (Aug 1, 2008)

Did this once, and said never again after that debacle..... She freaked out when I had a doe in range because a Chipmunk jumped up on the platform..... She said "awwwwww" and there went the doe.


----------



## arhoythunter (Aug 3, 2010)

Well my girlfriend likes to hunt... Still debating on when I wanna take her or if I wanna... Prolly will later on in the season tho...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

I have to take three girls this year out hunting. I think it's take them duck hunting though that weary they can shoot at something


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

bow hunter11 said:


> I have to take three girls this year out hunting. I think it's take them duck hunting though that weary they can shoot at something


Someone's a player ;D


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Someone's a player ;D


I get that at school from everyone too.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> I have to take three girls this year out hunting. I think it's take them duck hunting though that weary they can shoot at something


ohh the jokes I could make... but I dont want to get banned. lol

but 90% of the time when girls say they want to go it usually never happens cause thats how girls are.. good luck lol. be prepared not to hunt unless you are friendzoned!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh the jokes I could make... but I dont want to get banned. lol
> 
> but 90% of the time when girls say they want to go it usually never happens cause thats how girls are.. good luck lol. be prepared not to hunt unless you are friendzoned!


I don't believe that! I know lots of girls here who love to hunt with their boyfriends and get a little extra in the stand :wink:


----------



## bow hunter11 (Dec 7, 2010)

outdoorsman3 said:


> ohh the jokes I could make... but I dont want to get banned. lol
> 
> but 90% of the time when girls say they want to go it usually never happens cause thats how girls are.. good luck lol. be prepared not to hunt unless you are friendzoned!


Lol that's why I'm only taking one at a time! Can take all three at one time that would mean not getting anything.


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

bow hunter11 said:


> Lol that's why I'm only taking one at a time! Can take all three at one time that would mean not getting anything.


Well if you play your cards right you'll wind up in a foursome. And that would be awesome!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jerkeife (Feb 12, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> I don't believe that! I know lots of girls here who love to hunt with their boyfriends and get a little extra in the stand :wink:


And there is why u can't go hunting with ur bf lol 

Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

jerkeife said:


> And there is why u can't go hunting with ur bf lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


caught her!


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

jerkeife said:


> And there is why u can't go hunting with ur bf lol
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk 2


Uh I didn't say ME. I mean my girl friends/girls I know! Haha. I don't see the appeal of doing that in a tree honestly lol very uncomfortable. Plus I'm afraid enough of heights as it is!


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Uh I didn't say ME. I mean my girl friends/girls I know! Haha. I don't see the appeal of doing that in a tree honestly lol very uncomfortable. Plus I'm afraid enough of heights as it is!


You know you would! Lol.. maybe in a ground blind

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> You know you would! Lol.. maybe in a ground blind
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Ew. Bugs. All up in my panties. No thank you. Hahaha


----------



## outdoorsman3 (Nov 15, 2010)

Michaela MMM said:


> Ew. Bugs. All up in my panties. No thank you. Hahaha


I know you would still do it! Haha

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Reaper15 (Jun 17, 2012)

As I read this thread I am in a stand with my girlfriend it's still peaceful she is enjoying time with me. Not quite hunting yet as she just got her bow but she will be out with her muzzle loader later this year. I think it's awesome that she wants to spend time with me in the woods


----------



## Michaela MMM (Nov 29, 2011)

outdoorsman3 said:


> I know you would still do it! Haha
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


You don't know me Benjie! Lol


----------



## threetoe (May 13, 2011)

sportsman223 said:


> i used to be a solo hardcore hunter hardly never missed a day took all my vacation during season, didn't want anyone around liked being by my self. The wife never complained about me being gone all the time. Had two daughters, fast forward 8 years wife and both daughters are now the hardcore hunters all i do is help with setting stands, dragging deer out, and sit with them sometimes to give advice i might get out by myself a couple times a year and i could not be happier was with them all on there first harvests and i would not trade those memories for a world record py buck
> the memories you will make with them will be way better than any you would make by yourself.



nice!!


----------

